# Moth repelling red cedar veneer



## Wattsjoinerybarn (14 Feb 2021)

Hi

i have been asked to construct a walk in wadrobe but the customer wants the insides to be lined with red cedar as it repels moths.

i have done a bit of research and can see some dated us threads on lining cabinets with cedar tounge and groove. I would like to avoid this due to extra time/cost and tbh panelled look to my wadrobes.
Some will also be open fronted!

My question is does anyone have any experience with this? My thoughts are to go with a red cedar veneer birch ply or mdf as i typically construct my cabinets with veneer sheets and hoping the red cedar approach will be enough to keep the moths at bay. Any previous experience with this issue would be massively appreciated so I can price it


----------



## TheTiddles (14 Feb 2021)

I’ve used cedar of Lebanon veneer, has the right smell. I’d still use moth traps though
Aidan


----------



## FAC (14 Feb 2021)

Red Cedar might be Western red Cedar(thuja plicata) and not cedar of Lebanon(cedrus Libani) and therefore have no deterrent properties.


----------



## Wattsjoinerybarn (14 Feb 2021)

FAC said:


> Red Cedar might be Western red Cedar(thuja plicata) and not cedar of Lebanon(cedrus Libani) and therefore have no deterrent properties.


Yes I believe red cedar is what I need and it seems I can get aromatic Easter red cedar veneer. Just not sure if the veneer would have enough of the repellent qualities. Really hoping to get some first hand experience here.


----------



## Wattsjoinerybarn (14 Feb 2021)

TheTiddles said:


> I’ve used cedar of Lebanon veneer, has the right smell. I’d still use moth traps though
> Aidan


Interesting that it has a strong smell, promising for aromatic cedar veneer. I think moth traps is always a good idea but really want to make sure cedar veneer is not a wasted effort.


----------



## thetyreman (15 Feb 2021)

you can easily buy solid cedar balls on ebay for not much, apparently they work well but I haven't tested it.


----------



## Chippymint (15 Feb 2021)

Cedar of Lebanon is the traditional way to deter moths and the like and referred to by many of the older craftsmen, and literature I've come into contact with - that does not mean to say it's the only solution. 

The smell of Cedar of Lebanon is slightly different to any other cedar I've experienced. It may be in the bug-world that they can tell the difference and it is enough to warn them off - no idea. 

If it was me I'd stick with tradition as them older devils no/new a thing or two.


----------



## Wattsjoinerybarn (15 Feb 2021)

thetyreman said:


> you can easily buy solid cedar balls on ebay for not much, apparently they work well but I haven't tested it.


Will have a look into it, maybe use this with cedar veneer. I may see if my local sheet supplier has so


Chippymint said:


> Cedar of Lebanon is the traditional way to deter moths and the like and referred to by many of the older craftsmen, and literature I've come into contact with - that does not mean to say it's the only solution.
> 
> The smell of Cedar of Lebanon is slightly different to any other cedar I've experienced. It may be in the bug-world that they can tell the difference and it is enough to warn them off - no idea.
> 
> If it was me I'd stick with tradition as them older devils no/new a thing or two.


thanks, I will research this


----------

